# HOCOC New AFX Class



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

For the upcoming season HOCOC will have a new class based on a stock 1.7 inch AFX Mega G+ chassis. The bodies will be 3D printed SK Modified and Whelen Modified ones from Shapeways. The intent is for this to be an entry level class, just buy a chassis, snap on the body and go. Viper Scale Racing pickup shoes will be allowed. Right now we are doing some testing to be sure the cars will run well on a banked wood track.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is another one.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)




----------

